# Any chance of putting latest forum threads on front page again?



## cayenne (Dec 7, 2022)

Is there any chance of putting the latest threads/posts on the front page again.
That's where I used to always land and see what was being talked about each day...

TIA,

cayenne


----------



## tolusina (Dec 8, 2022)

Does this work for you?





New posts







www.canonrumors.com


----------



## Kit. (Dec 8, 2022)

tolusina said:


> Does this work for you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to remove the number part of the URL, then it becomes somehow usable.

Still not the same thing as being able to access it directly from the front page of the site.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 8, 2022)

I read somewhere I think that there are two different software packages, one for the forum and one for the main page. The link between the two to provide the feed was a headache and was always getting broken. I don't know if we will see it again. Send a message to Craig and ask.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 13, 2022)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I read somewhere I think that there are two different software packages, one for the forum and one for the main page. The link between the two to provide the feed was a headache and was always getting broken. I don't know if we will see it again. Send a message to Craig and ask.


I thought by posting here that the admin would see these requests?

I thought Craig got out of the site and sold it to someone else?

C


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 14, 2022)

cayenne said:


> I thought by posting here that the admin would see these requests?
> 
> I thought Craig got out of the site and sold it to someone else?
> 
> C


He can't read everything. He is still running things, I don't know if a sale is pending any longer.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 15, 2022)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> He can't read everything. He is still running things, I don't know if a sale is pending any longer.


Hmm, ok, thanks for the info.

So, if the admin doesn't read here...how do we get into/requests/suggestions to him?

Thanks in advance,
C


----------



## Click (Dec 15, 2022)

cayenne said:


> Hmm, ok, thanks for the info.
> 
> So, if the admin doesn't read here...how do we get into/requests/suggestions to him?
> 
> ...




Hi Cayenne,

You can always send a personal message to Canon Rumors Guy.

https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/members/canon-rumors-guy.1/

Start conversation


----------



## unfocused (Dec 18, 2022)

I'm glad @cayenne raised this. I find the new design abysmal. The front page looks pretty, but it's made the forum virtually useless for me. To say @Canon Rumors Guy can't be bothered to monitor the forums makes me wonder if he really cares about the site anymore. I haven't done any kind of deep research, but it seems to me that forum participation has dropped quite a bit since the new design. I know my participation has certainly declined.


----------



## cayenne (Jan 5, 2023)

Pinging this thread again.

We *REALLY* need to have the latest posts and trending posts on the front page again like it used to be.

That's how I knew what was actually being talked about.....*I don't really have time to go through EACH individual form topic site to see what's at the top of each one every day....or multiple times a day.*


----------



## Jethro (Jan 6, 2023)

cayenne said:


> Pinging this thread again.
> 
> We *REALLY* need to have the latest posts and trending posts on the front page again like it used to be.
> 
> That's how I knew what was actually being talked about.....*I don't really have time to go through EACH individual form topic site to see what's at the top of each one every day....or multiple times a day.*


'Forums', 'New posts' will show you a list of the latest, which is sort of what it used to be like - but I agree it takes multiple clicks to get there. The issue seems to be that there is a separate site for the Forum, and the linkage between them is ... interesting. I still get a flash of code when i move between them.


----------



## Viggo (Monday at 6:41 AM)

I still get two second of the site with basic white background and text, then the design/graphics comes along. When it does the page is too big so I have to pinch zoom to make it fit my screen. And I almost always get an automatic numb pad covering half the screen. I think it’s been long enough..


----------



## cayenne (Monday at 3:16 PM)

Jethro said:


> 'Forums', 'New posts' will show you a list of the latest, which is sort of what it used to be like - but I agree it takes multiple clicks to get there. The issue seems to be that there is a separate site for the Forum, and the linkage between them is ... interesting. I still get a flash of code when i move between them.


I shouldn't think it would be rocket surgery to add the forum trending and new posts to the front page like it used to be...?

C


----------

